# Plow Questions for 2008 GMC Sierra HD



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

So, the Western dealer (only local dealer...also does Snow Doggs) told me all I could put on my truck was a mid-weight because my diesel engine is so heavy? Is this accurate?

Would love to hear opinions and experiences on plow options for my truck.

Also, what would you experienced folks do to my truck, which is stock (no factory plow package) to set it up for the long haul as a plow and work truck...suspension, battery, trans improvements?

I'm getting back into the industry after about a 20 year detour...have some residential and light commercial contracts lined up with a lot of gravel.

Id' be grateful for any feedback, the local pros are pretty tight lipped, which I can understand.

I posted a related question in the New-To-Industry topic section.

Thanks.


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

Guess a more specific question also is how can I increase the FAWR or GAWR on my truck?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

MichiganMike;1306124 said:


> Guess a more specific question also is how can I increase the GAWR on my truck?


U cant.......Unless u buy another truck.


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

brad96z28;1306140 said:


> U cant.......Unless u buy another truck.


yeah, sure, just rain on my parade...shoulda decided to do this before i bought the dang thing!

my fawr really limits my plow options


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

The Midweight is the only plow the manufacturer recommends with the diesel due to the front GAWR and the weight of the diesel. That being said, I ran an 8.5' MVP (not an MVP Plus, the earlier HEAVY Ultramount MVP) on my '08 Silverado ext cab diesel for two seasons... absolutely no issues. The truck didn't even have the VYU snowplow prep package... Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

cubicinches;1306187 said:


> The Midweight is the only plow the manufacturer recommends with the diesel due to the front GAWR and the weight of the diesel. That being said, I ran an 8.5' MVP (not an MVP Plus, the earlier HEAVY Ultramount MVP) on my '08 Silverado ext cab diesel for two seasons... absolutely no issues. The truck didn't even have the VYU snowplow prep package... Take it for what it's worth.


thanks, cubic...i'm hearing similar stuff from others, but i also hear overloading the front axle weight can cause serious problems/failures in emergency braking situations, although i've not heard anyone that ever had that experience...also there's the issue about finding someone to install it

cubic, did you do anything to the suspension system to beef it up, even add heavy torsion bars?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

MichiganMike;1306268 said:


> thanks, cubic...i'm hearing similar stuff from others, but i also hear overloading the front axle weight can cause serious problems/failures in emergency braking situations, although i've not heard anyone that ever had that experience...also there's the issue about finding someone to install it
> 
> cubic, did you do anything to the suspension system to beef it up, even add heavy torsion bars?


Cranked the torsion bars, and added Timbrens. That's what I do with all of my Chevys. The truck handled that plow just fine, and we do a LOT of plowing, and traveling with the plow. Plows typically go on our trucks in mid November, and don't come back off until the beginning of April.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have an 09 CCSB diesel. I run a 810 Blizzard with no problems. I have the torsion bars up 4 turns and Timbrens.

No way I would run a midweight plow on that truck. Also the install is quite easy to do on GM's


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I put a 8' hiniker poly straight blade on my 07.5 reg cab dmax. The front end droped 4 " Cranked the tbars 4 turns and added timbrens, squats maybe 1"


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You guys that did 4turns in the t-bars, did you notice a huge difference in ride? Also how much height did u gain without the plow?


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks cubic, cet and bowtie

any of you add tie rod sleeves...and what about shock length?

i'm assuming i'll need an alignment after playing with the torsion bars?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I cranked the t-bars on my 06 D-Max 5 turns and added the tie rod sleeves. Not saying you need sleeves but i have had mine stuck and know for a fact i would have kinked my steering if i did not have them. I was stuck so bad last year the rear blade had riden up over a scraper bank and hooked right in, the left rear wheel was hanging in the air in a ditch, the rear diff was on the ground, the right rear was on asphalt and the both front tires were on asphalt. I had the front end bouncing off the ground with the blade up before it would start pulling itself out. I know the sleeves kept the steering together that day.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

MichiganMike;1306515 said:


> thanks cubic, cet and bowtie
> 
> any of you add tie rod sleeves...and what about shock length?
> 
> i'm assuming i'll need an alignment after playing with the torsion bars?


When things start to wear out I will change them. Can't see putting in longer shocks until these are done. As for sleeve's and pitman and idler arm brackets I will most likely put those in when these parts get replaced. You can change the upper control arms and all sorts of things but I only have my plow on when it's snowing, other wise it's off.

What style truck do you have?


----------



## MichiganMike (Sep 9, 2011)

woodchuck and cet, both you guys make sense about the parts...ii had intended to beef up the suspension, heighten and level the truck even before i decided to put a plow on because i do a lot of work in the woods and on two-tracks with it...i'm learning a lot of the same improvements are useful for both off-road and plowing

the truck is an 08 GMC sierra 2500hd with the duramax and ally trans...no plow prep package


----------

